# 72 datsun 521 for sale sacramento ca $1500



## jusemaster (Jul 19, 2010)

1972 datsun pickup 107k runs good. body is good for age. it is sun faded and has suface rust and a dent on the pass fender. and numerouse small dents arond the truck. i have owned it for 1 month but i am going back to school. bought it from a friend who used it twice a year for seven years to make dump runs. ITS REGRISERED till august and you NEVER HAVE TO SMOG!!!! its located in sacramento but i am willing to deliver from SF to Reno. 

+ 
5 speed tranny 
16 gallon tank 
webber carb 
new altinator 
new starter 
newer seats 
newer crome wheels 
flushed radiator 
- 
blinkers and headlights cut out sometimes (wireing problem) 
charging system not working (wireing problem) 
no keys (push button egnition) 
parking break disconnected 
needs new slave cylender (1st 2nd 3rd grind a little)


----------



## jusemaster (Jul 19, 2010)

fixed the charging system and wires. also new tires on back


----------

